# To rack or not to rack, that is the question



## roksmith (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi all,
I was debating on if it would be worth my while to build dedicated rib racks for my portable unit.
I was planning on building 4 sets of racks to fit in the upright chamber thinking that if I did that, I could probably triple the amount of ribs I could cook at once.
I have, however, heard some who thing cooking ribs on their sides is not the way to go.
Anybody have any experience using rib racks and have a strong opinion one way or the other?

Thanks
Rock


----------



## scott in kc (Mar 2, 2006)

rok, I've cooked lots of ribs in racks and they do just fine. You can't lay on a heavy mop and saucing is more difficult when they're in a rack, but when cooking in large quantities (catering I assume), spraying and serving sauce on the side should be fine. 
The only time I would consider ribs in racks to be sub-standard would be for contest cooking, and there's no need to cook in quantity for a contest.

I have a rack for my Fast Eddy that holds 10 racks, I use it for family gatherings and parties at work and it works great. 

Make sure you leave wide enough spacing so you can get the ribs out without damaging them, this is the only problem I've ever had with aftermarket rib racks and don't have that problem at all with the Cookshack rack.


----------



## roksmith (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't generally sauce till the very last minute if at all, so that's not a concern.
..I'll make sure I leave a little more space than I think I'll need.
This one gatorpit sells is what I was planning on basing my design upon.
It's a fairly simple design, but I like the fact they built them to fit in as just another sliding grate.
Here's the URL to the gatorpit rack
http://www.gatorpit.net/Gator_Pit_Rib_Rack_Holder_4.jpg


----------



## buzzard (Apr 1, 2006)

my 2 cents probably aint worth much but i say if you have the means to build it then do it.  even if you dont like it, it may impress someone :lol:


----------



## roksmith (Apr 3, 2006)

I like the way you think Buzz...I'll start working on it this weekend


----------



## Dutch (Apr 3, 2006)

Rack 'em if you got 'em.

Racks are great if you need to feed a bunch of folks.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 3, 2006)

so what happend?  did you build them?  have you used them? Really now whats going on, you get this started then you leave us hanging!!!!!!!!!  the humanity!!!!!!! 

WE NEED PICS DAG NAB IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------

